# Coconut Cave... Is it bad?



## -BB- (Feb 19, 2008)

I was browsing aquariumlife.net and saw a DIY Coconut cave is it good for ANY fish (such as Neon Tetras, Zebra Danios ,Platies , Mollies, Guppies etc. All little fresh water fish)?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

They might use it, theyt might not. None of thos elisted are really cave fish but you never know which ones will use a cave if you put it in. I have never heard of it hurting the fish or changing water parameters so they are safe. Just make sure the edges are smooth and not sharp.


----------



## -BB- (Feb 19, 2008)

fish_4_all said:


> They might use it, theyt might not. None of thos elisted are really cave fish but you never know which ones will use a cave if you put it in. I have never heard of it hurting the fish or changing water parameters so they are safe. Just make sure the edges are smooth and not sharp.


Thanks =)


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Well coconut caves can leech tannins into your water, turning it a tea color, and can also lower your pH. The pH shouldn't be a major drop though, and the tannins can be removed with water changes or activated carbon. 

You can boil the coconuts halves for an hour or so and it should help leech a lot of the tannins out before you add it to your tank.


----------



## -BB- (Feb 19, 2008)

Doesn't it get squishy and mush if it gets boiled...?
:hmm:


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Nope, it shouldn't.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

-BB- said:


> Doesn't it get squishy and mush if it gets boiled...?
> :hmm:


Nope. 

I got a new dresser and I was transfering stuff last night and when i got to my Fish Drawer I found my old Coconut Caves I made about a year ago. They had been boiled before and are still rock solid.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

The outer husk is really solid. The meat inside might get squishy but you should have removed it all anyways.


----------

